# my brisket this weekend!



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

I think I cooked it a tad bit too long = the flat wasn't as moist as some of my others.....she still tasted good!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I wasn't hungry till I watched your vid. Looks great!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

You did just fine looks great


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

What did you cook it on? Did you wrap it at any time?


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

scwine said:


> What did you cook it on? Did you wrap it at any time?


i cooked hot and fast on my pellet smoker - wrapped at 165, and pulled at 207


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Two words that never should be used with Brisket.

Hot and Fast!!

Low and Slow. Also get a cutting board that pan and your slicing knife edge are not friends.

John


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Was it real tender? Tender and dry is overcooked, tough and dry is undercooked.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Was it real tender? Tender and dry is overcooked, tough and dry is undercooked.


The flat was a little stiff - didnâ€™t bend real good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What temp did you cook at? I find the lower you cook at, then the lower temp it will get done at. 
So if you cook at 225, then it may be ready at 195-200. If you cook at 275-300, then it may need to go to 210-215 to be ready.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> What temp did you cook at? I find the lower you cook at, then the lower temp it will get done at.
> So if you cook at 225, then it may be ready at 195-200. If you cook at 275-300, then it may need to go to 210-215 to be ready.


Was cooking at 300, wrapped at 165ish. When it reached 207, I unwrapped to firm up some of the bark... and my internal temp dropped back down to 197.... cooked it unwrapped till 207 again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bvpurvis said:


> Was cooking at 300, wrapped at 165ish. When it reached 207, I unwrapped to firm up some of the bark... and my internal temp dropped back down to 197.... cooked it unwrapped till 207 again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long did you let it rest?


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Brisket*

I learned that the thermometer on the lid of the pit is about 30 degrees F off, by using an electronic thermometer laying on the cooking grate, meaning that the brisket is really seeing 250 instead of 220. I have verified this with a couple of friends who also smoke meat. Once I knew the differential I adjusted the pit to stay at 190-195. Cook to 150-155 then wrap. I ramp the temp after that to 230 -240. When internal temp reaches 195- 200, take it off. I have been told that each time I smoke a brisket, it is the best I have ever made. Not bragging (maybe a little) just sharing.

Also season with half and half kosher salt and coarse ground pepper, with a *very light* sprinkling of Salt Lick Brisket Rub.

Hope it helps.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

randeg said:


> I learned that the thermometer on the lid of the pit is about 30 degrees F off, by using an electronic thermometer laying on the cooking grate, meaning that the brisket is really seeing 250 instead of 220. I have verified this with a couple of friends who also smoke meat. Once I knew the differential I adjusted the pit to stay at 190-195. Cook to 150-155 then wrap. I ramp the temp after that to 230 -240. When internal temp reaches 195- 200, take it off. I have been told that each time I smoke a brisket, it is the best I have ever made. Not bragging (maybe a little) just sharing.
> 
> Also season with half and half kosher salt and coarse ground pepper, with a *very light* sprinkling of Salt Lick Brisket Rub.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Much appreciated!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Use the temp as a general guide but probe the brisket to check for doneness. When it probes tender it is done. If you let it rest for 2-3 hrs it will cool down quite a bit. To set the bark put it over direct heat for 20 min. Dont worry about Internal temps when you reheat. Keep practicing and remember each brisket is different.


----------



## Custom LED (Nov 10, 2018)

My God man, what are you doing to that knife? Please, invest in a cutting board. LOL


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

looks very good, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

